
Supreme Court blocks redrawing of Pennsylvania congressional maps - misterbowfinger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-refuses-to-stop-new-congressional-maps-in-pennsylvania/2018/03/19/128d9656-215e-11e8-badd-7c9f29a55815_story.html
======
Gibbon1
Tittle is misleading, the Supreme Court rejected attempts to prevent redrawn
congressional maps from going into effect.

